# Marzocchi 66 SL 1 ATA 2007



## arseburn (18. Januar 2009)

Marzocchi 66 SL 1 ATA 2007


----------



## philk13 (18. Januar 2009)

bei den Marzocchi 2007-8 sollen die dichtungsringe schrot sein  

weil die produktion umgelegt wurde: nach cina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (19. Januar 2009)

Ist bei meiner nicht der Fall, hab ich auch noch von keiner 2007er Zocchi gerhört, da sie 2007 in Italien gefertigt wurde...wie ALLE 2007 Gabeln von Marzocchi.
Desweitern wurde die Produktion 2008 nicht nach China, sondern nach Taiwan verlegt. 
Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal.....und so weiter


----------



## philk13 (19. Januar 2009)

kann ja sein...aber ich habe was anderes gehört       kann mir ja eigentlich auch schnuppe sein fahr ja rock shox    geht wenigstens nichts kaputt


----------



## Freerider.Je. (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gehört das Rock Shox immer schrott bei den Verschlussklappen gebaut hatt.
Die schießen auf einmal raus direkt ins Auge und man verliert für immer sein augenlicht,kann mir aber egal sein weil ich Marzocchi fahr.


----------



## philk13 (19. Januar 2009)

hab ich noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Januar 2009)

Rock Schrott! Passt doch! So viele Deffekte wie bei Rock Shox hab ich noch nie erlebt! Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung und nicht von Spekulationen! Also bleibt bei euren Zocchis! Auch die 2008er sind gut! 2007er sind schöner!


----------



## arseburn (20. Januar 2009)

Falls es Interessiert:

Die Gabel ist 1. Hand und Rechnung vom 12/09/08 liegt bei. Also massig Garantie druff 

Sowas gutes gibts nirgends mehr


----------

